
Ask HN: How to Fight Google? - auslander
Aim is to damage Google infrastructure, databases, ML models, using Google&#x27;s own immense capabilities. Any outside based attack will fail because of lack of resources.
======
verdverm
Is this because Google is taking AWS clients en mass?

#BoycottBezos

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21026237](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21026237)

~~~
auslander
Nah. Because Skynet, I believe time travel is impossible, time is now or
never.

~~~
verdverm
Being malicious will not take you far in life. Seek better objectives.

Think about how much worse Amazon is too

------
HillaryBriss
c'mon now. is this really a proper topic for an HN discussion?

